# Kittening Pen



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I asked a week or so ago about where to get one. I managed to find one on ebay tonight and bid on it.
It is the same as I was looking at on penthouse products and it is a genuine one.
I paid £276 for it -would have been just over £400 to buy brand new, do you think I have got a good deal?

Thanks
Hazel


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I would say yes - of course as long as it arrives & is as described! 

I have seen the Mansion version & it's lovely so your kittening pen should be good quality.

Well-Done


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

It sounds like you got a bargain 
Well done these kittening pens are lovely


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a good price 
Is the delivery cost reasonable too?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sounds like a fab bargain to me Hazel. Have you any pics of it*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

No I don't have any pics but here is the item number from Ebay. 150258593555 that should take you to it.
What should I clean it with before I use it?
Not that I will be using it for a while as I haven't even found my first prospective mummy yet - everyone keeps having boys!!!!


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Hazel

I too was bidding on that pen! You beat me at the very last minute! That's what ebay is all about! Well done, I think you have got a bargain!

I will just have to keep looking.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww sorry, that was the exact reason I didn't ask about it before the auction end as I didn't want to draw attention to it.

It is the first one I have seen on ebay, hopefully you will find another one.

Hazel
xx


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> I asked a week or so ago about where to get one. I managed to find one on ebay tonight and bid on it.
> It is the same as I was looking at on penthouse products and it is a genuine one.
> I paid £276 for it -would have been just over £400 to buy brand new, do you think I have got a good deal?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would say that is a good deal. At the end of the day your kitten pen is an investment and one worth its weight in gold. You get no end of use from them, even things like isolating cats to eat a special diet so that other cats dont eat their food. I am sure you will find it so useful for all sorts of things as well housing kittens.


----------



## catenclosresdirect (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Peeps

We are new on here but would like to know if you would find our kittening pens usefull? please visit our website and tell us what you think? 

Many thanks

L & G


----------

